# CC Cleaner



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Usually unnecessary. Generally is useful when nothing else works for a particular task, such as a program that refuses to uninstall.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I like CCleaner and use it at least once a day to clear out cookies and cache. Keeps Win 8.1 machine running lean.
Also use add on CcEnhancer which works well to improve basic product.
I run one instance as me (regular user) and a second using an administrator account.
Both have free versions but...
Piriform sold to Avast in July 2017. Avast is a Czech company and has been hacked twice since then.
So, I run a pre-Avast, pre 2017 version of Ccleaner. Very often nudged by Avast to update, but I don't.

Running an older version by Piriform (Avast still uses the name) with an added CcEnhancer by Singular Labs has convinced me that it's what I trust.
CcEnhancer, when downloaded, should be placed in Ccleaner directory and either run from there or with a desktop link, but as an administrator.
Finding a Ccleaner version prior to July 2017 is not that easy to find.









Avast: No plans to discontinue CCleaner following second hack in two years


Czech intelligence agency: "Data analysis suggests that the attack came from China."




www.zdnet.com


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have used Crap Cleaner since it first came out. It has it's place in an army of tools. A few years ago, I stopped running Norton and other similar anti-virus programs and switched to just Windows Defender. If I notice things seem wonky, I use the tools included with Defender to run tests. And I run CC to check things as well. And, I also download whatever is the latest freeware to check for malware. 

So far I haven't had to do much to my computers other than clean up old files. Which is what CC does well. 

I routinely use Control Panel to look for new programs that have been added and clean them out. 

I do have security turned on for my router, I run VPN on our computers, phones, tablets. And I have added security for out Smart TV's. I switched from Wireless back to Wired for all but our laptops because it is faster and more secure. I also limit the number of connections available and my router notifies me of any new connections. 

Sorry for getting a bit off track but, yes, CC does have it's place.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

McAfee and Norton are space hogs.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> McAfee and Norton are space hogs.


And just try and get rid of them. Not always easy.

I use the registry scan/clean function on CC.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I have had it on my machines for >20 years. I keep it updated and run it once a month or when I think I need to. 
It has some quirks so know what you are asking before you do it. A full clean will remove all of your stored passwords. Stored not saved. Like cookies. 
I also have Malwarebytes, and Ublock Orgin


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

SW Dweller said:


> I have had it on my machines for >20 years. I keep it updated and run it once a month or when I think I need to.
> It has some quirks so know what you are asking before you do it. A full clean will remove all of your stored passwords. Stored not saved. Like cookies.
> I also have Malwarebytes, and Ublock Orgin


The same holds true for pretty much everything. 
Know what you are asking before you ask for it. 
Know what you are doing before you do it. Or at least have some idea. 
But then, it is just a machine, you can always restore it to a point back in time. Unlike in real life, in computers, you can get a do-over.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I use the [free] Version of CC, for myself and all of my Customers. It goes deeper than Windows Cleanup.
Always do a Registry backup before cleaning it up. In my Toolbox is also:
Whocrashed
Malwarebytes
Rkill
Iobituninstaller
Ninite.com
Windowskeyfinder
Winaerotweaker
etc.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have the free version, and I run the registry fixer every month or so. The disk cleaner always seems to delete a bunch of stored passwords in Firefox, no matter what I check or don't check, so I will probably quit using it for that.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

I use the free version on two machines daily. I paid for the "pro" version twice and never noted any added benefit.


----------



## IvanSmo (6 mo ago)

I never like using it. I think not only it is not useful, I think it compromises OS (there were some problems related). For simple tasks (cleaning cache, unnecessary files, etc... I make my own program to deal with it. I'll rather hire someone to make me a script, or simple app than use CCleaner and related apps.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

IvanSmo said:


> I never like using it. I think not only it is not useful, I think it compromises OS (there were some problems related). For simple tasks (cleaning cache, unnecessary files, etc... I make my own program to deal with it. I'll rather hire someone to make me a script, or simple app than use CCleaner and related apps.


Ummm, 

This is pretty much a dead thread. 

Anything that hasn't had a post in over 6 months probably doesn't warrant a new one as others have lost interest in it.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

ktownskier said:


> Ummm,
> 
> This is pretty much a dead thread.


It was. But like a heart transplant, new member IvanSmo is pumping fresh blood and new opinions through its veins! 💖


----------

